# Bradgate Nursing Home



## matty1912 (Jan 2, 2009)

Visited with a mate, lovely 1930s building, very trashed inside but seein as ive been made redundant i got the time to go out and play !!


















































































































































































































Just wanna say thanks to my mate (you know who you are !!! cheers for driving )


----------



## james_in_burton (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, this place looks cool! Looks to be a very big site - trashed like you mention but still with a lot of stuff inside! I'd be interested in a visit, but can't PM you for additional details at present (maybe as you're a new member?). Nice report tho


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 3, 2009)

Good to see you found it mate, its a funny old place isnt it. Did you see the graff in the kitchens?


----------



## Richard Davies (Jan 3, 2009)

Another thing to add to the list of things commonly found in abandonments: 1980s Black Goods.


----------



## MD (Jan 3, 2009)

nice one mate good to see you about
aint the place trashed!! looks worse now then it did last month


----------



## matty1912 (Jan 3, 2009)

MD said:


> nice one mate good to see you about
> aint the place trashed!! looks worse now then it did last month



was bloody cold up there ill tell ya !!!! the graf in the kitchen was well good, not your usual rubbish or vandalism !


----------



## Kezza (Jan 4, 2009)

We went up today and bumped into another explorer! Fairly scary that was! 

Managed to get some more done in daylight this time. Basement was a good find also the boiler rooms and a huge amount of rubbish at the back of the building! Love the good graff thats around! Just a shame the place is so trashed! It is a nice place though! And just on my doorstep!


----------



## gaara (Jan 4, 2009)

Great pix.....I'd love to check that place out


----------

